# Please Help I was Robbed



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

My house was burglarized yesterday morning and I lost a 46" Samsung 550 flat screen a Playstation 3 and an irreplaceable GPS Garmin Rino Yellow one. It had everything on it, every deer stand, every reef on all the lakes I fish and brushpile, mushroom spots, duck holes. I'm sick, if anyone can help me get this back I can promise you the crappie trip of a lifetime as a reward!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That breaks my heart, man. 
My buddy farms up that way and he says the break ins have become an unfortunate trend.
I'm so sorry, man. Hopefully one of will run across it on Ebay or something.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe watch those spots?

I looked at the 10TV crime map, this neighborhood is dead quiet. The closest hits are some registered sex offenders in the apartments north of Henderson.

Scroll down for the map here

http://www.10tv.com/content/sections/local/crimetracker10/index.html


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

If anyone happens upon it shoot me a PM. I'll keep you anonymous.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

keep a watch on craigslist alot of stolen items end up there!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just looked at Alex's link. 
What the H3LL is with all the registered sex offenders in Propect and Marion.
Holy crap!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Lonnie. Hope the scumbags that did it are caught and your items are recovered.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have deer stands up in the woods, I'd go take them down. They now know where they are, and deer season is upon us, meaning deer stands will bring some cash at pawn shops.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Hope you have serial numbers somewhere.


Good idea to record those, and is it possible to copy the info in the GPS to another device, like through a flash card or jump drive? It could be like backing up info on a computer to some other location, so if the device goes away for whatever reason, you still have the information that was in it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This may sound crazy...but I wonder if you were to call Garmin and give them the serial# if they could track the location of the GPS using a frequency or unique id of some kind. Just a thought.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry to read this...I hate a thief....I pity anyone trying it here with the puppies on guard

.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, that just sucks. I usually stop in the pawn shop in Marysville evry couple weeks, I'll keep an eye out for the stuff, but my bet would be Craigslist.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm on the lookout Lonnie. Got a lot of friends in P-Town.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> sorry to read this...I hate a thief....I pity anyone trying it here with the puppies on guard
> 
> .


Two of those puppies look pretty sleepy, but I bet that would change in a heartbeat if someone tried to break in at your place.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That is awful. Sorry to hear it. God bless.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I left my wallet in my truck overnight a few weeks ago and some bastard got me for 235 bucks. For the last 2 weekends i have left a twenty dollar bill on the seat all night while i watch from the window. I look at it now the same as deer hunting,the chair by my window is my stand and its awesome cuz season is in year round no restriction on hours or bag limits. I cant just shoot to kill unfortunately so i made up some 28 gauge shells full of a mixture of rock salt and ground up hot peppers i grew. I pity the fool who takes one of these in the ass. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone know the names of the ones in Marion, neighbor is originally from that area, got lightened a tree stand a couple weeks ago, still fumin, Mike


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about this man. Makes me sick just reading about it. Did you look into Net's idea below. It could be realistic if the person turns the GPS on that it could be tracked by Garmin. I would def give them a call.



Net said:


> This may sound crazy...but I wonder if you were to call Garmin and give them the serial# if they could track the location of the GPS using a frequency or unique id of some kind. Just a thought.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Sent an email to Garmin waiting on a reply. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

man, people just suck sometimes. but maybe there is a lightbulb to be turned on. you could invent a gps backup system, if its not out there.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lonnie.I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the robbery. I wish I had something noble to say but all I can think of it how much I hate people like that! 

I hope you are able to track that Garmin down, I know how I would feel.....


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hope the Garmin will be able to help. Did you had it registered on their website under your name?
Do you take pictures when you go out fishing and catch slab crappies? I would just skim through the pictures, and try to remember what spot you were fishing at the time when picture was taken. The date and time stamp on the picture file itself should be able to tell you when that picture was taken, if the date and time on the camera was set correctly.
One last thing. Ask your fishing partner to recall some of the spots you had good success at. I would just sit with a paper and pencil, alone and try to remember the spots and write them down. Hope it helps.
And if all else fails, dont panic. You found the spots first time, you sure can find them again. Its just gonna take some time, which sucks. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

gerb said:


> man, people just suck sometimes. but maybe there is a lightbulb to be turned on. you could invent a gps backup system, if its not out there.


I think Garmin software has the backup feature built into it. But their software simply sucks, at least for the road GPS that I have.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Unfortunately it was an old model that I was unable to back up. I still haven't received a reply from Garmin after two emails (Not Happy). I did have it registered but back then it was by mail so I could really use their assistance with getting the serial number for the police and they make it impossible to talk to someone by phone its all automated. Fortunately I had recently purchased a new GPS and was in the process of taking both with me to save the waypoints on my new one. I maybe have 10%. Lost all my Lake Erie, Lake Cumberland, and Sante Cooper spots and all my duck holes and most of my stand locations. Keeping my fingers crossed it will turn up. I did read on their website that they have no way of tracking stolen units.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news.Those bunch of Meth Crazy idiots will do anything these days.Bill has a couple of sweet looking dogs that probably make good guard dogs.Dogs are the best protection.They let you know and make a good buffer until you get your gun.I have a Black Boxer and a Brindle Plott Hound.There is no dog better for protection than a Plott.I hope you find some of your gear.Good Luck!!



Roscoe


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

It's been said a lot here already but I'll add another "That sucks!".

Been there myself and got no help at all from Garmin or the cops.

I had my car broken into last year and my garmin was stolen with all my mushroom, ramps, and foraging spots for 3 different states plus Ohio. Lots of good morel and maitake spots along with foraging routes in deep woods I'll never stumble across again.

I know the feeling and I sympathize.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

CC, just because it did not get posted, you did Call the cops and report the burglary right?

Troll pawn shops, Craigslist, and eBay. We will all jeep an white or for your stuff.

Sorry man.

Mr. A


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Check out website gadget track. $15 yearly subscriprion will track gps devices. I have used it but have seen it online.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes Police are on it. I'll check out the site I Garmin ever gets me my serial #. Thanks guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

sorry for the loss of your items.. not sure of where u live or the area but have u talked to your neighbors to see if anyone seen a car or truck ? and not knowing you but and dont take this in any bad way but what about some of your friends ? or someone who knows your routine or schedule ? just some ideas


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

check ebay or craigslist


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this.

I don't think Garmin can track your GPS, it would have to be a transmitter.

I believe our (fish finder/GPS units) are receivers only.

They can track a phone due to it being a transmitter and receiver.

I could be wrong...


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry for the loss and hopefully you have good insurance. You cannot replace some items but you can at least get some of it back. There are people that are just rotten. They say that most thieves knew their victims personally. 

My sliding glass door has me a little uneasy because I would rather just have a door.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Found out today more houses were robbed on my road (Dunbar) between Prospect and Marion the same day Wednesday Sept 18. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

They will probably get nailed stealing from so many houses.

Will you get your stuff back?
Probably not but that sounds like grand theft and a lengthy prison sentence.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

the fisherman,
Cut a broom stick the length of your track in your sliding door. Wont guarantee a non break in but it is a great deterrence for thieves. My door has a dead bolt on the back side of the door that goes into the track. Again great deterrence but will it stop someone ?? 
Ron



the-fisherman said:


> Sorry for the loss and hopefully you have good insurance. You cannot replace some items but you can at least get some of it back. There are people that are just rotten. They say that most thieves knew their victims personally.
> 
> My sliding glass door has me a little uneasy because I would rather just have a door.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

the-fisherman said:


> Sorry for the loss and hopefully you have good insurance. You cannot replace some items but you can at least get some of it back. There are people that are just rotten. They say that most thieves knew their victims personally.
> 
> My sliding glass door has me a little uneasy because I would rather just have a door.


Look at a Charlie bar for you sliding glass door. It is more obvious due to the way it is mounted than a broom stick. Use them both if you want.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

You mean a bar like this below? 

Yikes!

The list of improvements for the new condo keeps increasing. I already have the broomstick for the bottom tracks. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/First-Watch-Security-28-in-to-52-in-Aluminum-Patio-Door-Security-Bar-1275/202799799#.Uj6sATbD-M8


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Very sad. Thieves are the scum of the earth. Leaves a hollow feeling that never goes away unless you get the satisfaction you deserve.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better I just had my trail camera stolen of a tree last week and it still makes me sick. I can't believe some people!


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

These scum bags don't get caught often enough. I wish that would change. I sell cars for a living, and just today I delivered a brand New Hyundai Sonata to the nicest couple who just moved here ( 1 week ago ) from Minnesota. Not an hour after leaving the the lot the woman called me sobbing, and I asked what's wrong? She told me that she left the dealership, stopped at a local Krogers to pick up a few things and came out to find that someone had keyed the entire side of her car. The car was not 2 hours old! She asked me if that was what Ohio is like? What kind of psychotic idiots are these people? I feel so bad for all that have posted on this site and told of their misfortunes with being robbed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fisher6476 said:


> These scum bags don't get caught often enough. I wish that would change. I sell cars for a living, and just today I delivered a brand New Hyundai Sonata to the nicest couple who just moved here ( 1 week ago ) from Minnesota. Not an hour after leaving the the lot the woman called me sobbing, and I asked what's wrong? She told me that she left the dealership, stopped at a local Krogers to pick up a few things and came out to find that someone had keyed the entire side of her car. The car was not 2 hours old! She asked me if that was what Ohio is like? What kind of psychotic idiots are these people? I feel so bad for all that have posted on this site and told of their misfortunes with being robbed.


http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2013/09/23/fans-too-get-banged-up-at-49ers-game-sunday/
Here's one that got caught - Man urinated in a guy's car and the guy caught him and broke the man's arm, nose and gave him a concussion. I would say justice was served but the guy was arrested for assault.


----------

